# About FMDC?



## Ifra Umer (Nov 9, 2012)

hey friends.. i have been selected in fmdc.. and in another govt college of sindh too.. so cant decide what to join... need help


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

i see you are from islamabad i suggest you should go to fmdc, since it is a government medical college and affiliated with pims which is l the biggest medical complex in isb-rwp region. So you will get plenty of clinical exposure there. the sindhs's govt college may have the same perks i.e less fee and a govt hospital affiliated to but its downside is that it is really far and from what i have heard there is a lot of politics going on there. And MA you have been admitted to such a wonderful medical college here why go to sindh?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

go for fmdc there is no need of second thought .best of luck:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

If you are from rwp/isl, then definitely go for fmdc. You couldn't have gotten into anything better. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## wind (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations Ifra!
I would suggest go for sindh medical college if you have no problem in going there. The reason is that fmdc is a new college which will take time to come to the standards of other govt. colleges and nothing much can be said about its faculty yet where Sindh medical colleges have experienced faculty and a good reputation. I have relatives who studied from nawabshah medical college and gave usmle and are now in US. Clinical experience will be more or less same in both places but experienced faculty makes a lot of difference. you can also visit fmdc to get an idea about the college. Good luck!


----------



## Ifra Umer (Nov 9, 2012)

i hav got selectd in PUMHS, Nawabshah.. (0f which u r talkng abt) but i m quite confused.. as fmdc is attached to pims so evrybody is sugesting me to join it..


----------



## wind (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a great institution! This I can say because i know alot of people who have studied from nawabshah and are doing so well now. Fmdc cannot be compared to it, this you must be knowing if you belong from sindh. Fmdc is not recognized by WHO yet and is a new college where as the only disadvantage of PUMHS is that it is away from your home ( if you live in Islamabad). So just weigh the pros and cons of both colleges and decide wisely!


----------



## Ifra Umer (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't in any way intend to discredit FMDC here. But...this is only their second batch, so their faculty is probably inexperienced. Here's an article last year, highlighting a lot of mismanagement: Medical college being moved to NIH | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

The positive is that it's affiliated with PIMS which is probably the most visited hospital in Islamabad so it'll give you a lot of exposure. I would still go there, because studying so far away in Sindh is a problem. If you intend to work in Pakistan it should be perfectly good, but abroad...it's not too recognized yet but inshaAllah should be in another year or two.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> I don't in any way intend to discredit FMDC here. But...this is only their second batch, so their faculty is probably inexperienced. Here's an article last year, highlighting a lot of mismanagement: Medical college being moved to NIH | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia
> 
> The positive is that it's affiliated with PIMS which is probably the most visited hospital in Islamabad so it'll give you a lot of exposure. I would still go there, because studying so far away in Sindh is a problem. If you intend to work in Pakistan it should be perfectly good, but abroad...it's not too recognized yet but inshaAllah should be in another year or two.


I would just like to mention that the article that you have provided brother is an old article which was written even before the college started. Before the start of the college, all of the mismanagement and stuff was taken under control.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I would just like to mention that the article that you have provided brother is an old article which was written even before the college started. Before the start of the college, all of the mismanagement and stuff was taken under control.


Got to Nawabshah medical college without any second thought if it has the Module system as I've heard all sindh govt. medical colleges have it.. It is the best system any medical college could have.. I would stongly suggest u to go t here
P.S. I'm assuming u must have domicile of Sindh..


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I would just like to mention that the article that you have provided brother is an old article which was written even before the college started. Before the start of the college, all of the mismanagement and stuff was taken under control.


I know but...New ED announces intention to relocate FMDC back to PIMS - thenews.com.pk

You see, now they're relocating back to PIMS again, I mean it's not that bad that they're relocating. But organized planning would be to make just one big college and stick to it. The college is good but it's a bit mismanaged at this point. Hopefully, it should settle down by the next 2-3 years. I still think you should go to FMDC instead of Sindh because it's very far away. But usually the older the college, the better. And the better quality of education they provide. And correct me if I'm wrong, FMDC isn't WHO recognized. That is a problem if you intend to specialize abroad.


----------



## Ifra Umer (Nov 9, 2012)

both colleges are in the list of US recognized medical schools...


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

i believe fmdc will get all the accredition once its 1st batch comes out. the only reason i would suggest you go to fmdc is that you would have a home advantage here, support from your parents because university is very demanding, gruelling and hectic. encouragement matters alot in getting good grades as quality education does. In sindh were you would be going ito would be difficult to adjust into the hostel and life in general because its culture is different from heres. but if you believ that you are an adjustable person than i would say consider it. and last but not the least do istikhara. only Allah knows best what would be good for you in the long run


----------



## wind (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey ifra are you from Sindh urban or sindh rural?


----------



## Ifra Umer (Nov 9, 2012)

sindh urban..


----------



## wind (Jan 20, 2012)

I am stuck in same situation as yours in a way, just colleges are different. How did you decide? Did you do istakhara?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

FMDC is recognized by the W.H.O. and is also approved by FAIMER and ECFMG. Graduates from FMDC are eligible to apply for post-graduate training in the United States and other countries that follow W.H.O. guidelines.


----------



## Ifra Umer (Nov 9, 2012)

no wind.. not yet.. but my parents want me 2 study from fmdc... so i have decided to join it..


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

fmdc will prove to be better for u ifra ... Gudluck


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

Ifra Umer said:


> i hav got selectd in PUMHS, Nawabshah.. (0f which u r talkng abt) but i m quite confused.. as fmdc is attached to pims so evrybody is sugesting me to join it..


no fmdc is not attached to pims my father's friend is at fmdc its a rumor only yes pims looks after the matters related to it but it doesnt mean u get to do ur house job at pims fmdc has a hospital which is not well developed yet u wnt get much practicing there i got into cmc n fmdc i choose cmc cuz its old n well reputed like other older medical colleges

- - - Updated - - -

no fmdc isn't u cant give usmle because fmdc isnt affiliated with WHO

- - - Updated - - -

ifra how come ur name isnt in the merit list of fmdc if u have been selected?


----------



## maina (Feb 15, 2017)

*About FMDC*

*hi every one! i wanna ask about FMDC (fedral medical and dental college) as in past i heard that PMDC stopped the college from further admissions because it had no attached hospital and also when i click on net to find some information about FMDC i didn't found any official page of FMDC. so if anyone have recent information about FMDC?what is college ranking if it still working?*


----------



## Hameed Mengal (2 mo ago)

Ifra Umer said:


> hey friends.. i have been selected in fmdc.. and in another govt college of sindh too.. so cant decide what to join... need help


Sis me bhi sindh se hun 
Mera bhi fmdc me shoq hai
Paper dia hai mdcat ka
165 ka expectations hai... 
Aapne kitna score kiya tha plz plz reply..
I want to know


----------

